# Arrive and Shine/Top 16 results



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Can anyone help with the results of the competitions. I left before these were announced.

Thanks


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Only give the top 3 i believe.

Cortina and RS turbo was in the top 3 i believe


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

BMW was third i believe with Cortina first and RS Turbo second.


----------

